# Tiny home village in Los Angeles for the homeless



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Villages of tiny houses are being built in Los Angeles as a way to tackle the city’s massive homelessness crisis - which has been made worse by the COVID-19 pandemic - and help people living on the street live normal lives again.

The Chandler Tiny Home Village in North Hollywood is one of several tiny home villages which are being built around the American city.

Local officials say homelessness in Los Angeles has become a humanitarian crisis and the numbers of people living rough have swelled since the pandemic.



According to the last count, there are more than 60,000 unhoused people in Los Angeles County, but charity leaders say it is more like 80,000 to 90,000.

Three months to build a village​The developers hope each of these little homes will create a sense of hope, safety, and security for the people now living inside them.

Unlike traditional homeless shelters, these little dwellings measuring 8 ft by 8 ft (2.4m by 2.4m) can be quickly built with an entire village taking around three months to install.

Ken Craft, the Founder and CEO Hope of the Valley Rescue Mission, says the villages exist to prevent, reduce and eliminate poverty, and provide long term solutions as well as emergency assistance.


"We realise this is not the solution but it is part of the solution to address the homeless and humanitarian crisis, not just here in Los Angeles but across the world,” said Craft.
https://www.euronews.com/next/2021/...ages-are-being-built-to-tackle-homelessness-i


----------



## SeniorBen (May 19, 2022)

Good idea! It cleans up the homeless camps and provides the homeless with a bit of dignity and security.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Good idea! It cleans up the homeless camps and provides the homeless with a bit of dignity and security.


Precisely my thoughts too


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Man, don't even get me started. (too late  )

FOUR YEARS AGO, a regular citizen of Los Angeles, with help from a couple friends and donations from strangers, started cranking out tiny homes for the homeless after city officials squandered $4.5 *Billion* on homeless projects and programs that went nowhere. After this guy housed dozens of homeless people in his tiny homes, and while he was still cranking out more, the city threw people out of them and hauled them off to be destroyed. (the tiny-homes, not the people)

Here's the guy happily talking about getting the homes built and occupied...





Here's him totally bummed out after the city started tossing folks back onto the streets and destroying the homes.





And the city's actions have everything to do with money. They don't give a crap about the homeless.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Man, don't even get me started. (too late  )
> 
> FOUR YEARS AGO, a regular citizen of Los Angeles, with help from a couple friends and donations from strangers, started cranking out tiny homes for the homeless after city officials squandered $4.5 *Billion* on homeless projects and programs that went nowhere. After this guy housed dozens of homeless people in his tiny homes, and while he was still cranking out more, the city threw people out of them and hauled them off to be destroyed. (the tiny-homes, not the people)
> 
> ...


I actually remember that being in the news...


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I actually remember that being in the news...


It was nasty. The city gave that guy permission and permits, so what he did was perfectly legal. But instead of contracting with him, which would have allowed him to become an enterprise, or even a not-for-profit business, city officials seized his homes, _copied them_, and got yet another multi-billion dollar check (cheque). They get fatter, he gets screwed.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It was nasty. The city gave that guy permission and permits, so what he did was perfectly legal. But instead of contracting with him, which would have allowed him to become an enterprise, or even a not-for-profit business, city officials seized his homes, _copied them_, and got yet another a multi-billion dollar check (cheque). They get fatter, he gets screwed.


there's no words for this.. do you know if he started again somewhere else


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> there's no words for this.. do you know if he started again somewhere else


No, I don't. I haven't seen his name in the news or anything since then, but I haven't looked for it, either.

I'm gonna.


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

Just after the war, there was a housing shortage in Britain because of the bombing. Many people were moved into 'pre-fabs'......houses made of a type of board. Some of them are still in use now. I imagine something along those lines will be needed for Ukrainians while their cities are re-built.


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2022)

Tiny home village in Los Angeles for the homeless​
Such a grand move

Too bad they had to screw the guy out of it

Still, hope it works

The 'camps' haven't turned out so well


----------



## AnnieA (May 19, 2022)

Why in the world are they doing single story units in a high density population area?


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Why in the world are they doing single story units in a high density population area?


probably because they're prefabricated , and it will mean they're alos easily disposable if they need to be.. just surmising...


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Why in the world are they doing single story units in a high density population area?


A) It's way cheaper
B) City officials don't think outside the box.

A city in the eastern US (Georgia, I think) hired a designer who quickly figured out a way to safely stack big metal shipping containers converted into tiny homes, and built a whole apartment complex with them. They were meant for the homeless and low-income families, but they were so popular with people who were doing well in life, the city purchased the complex under the name of a property management company and rented them out for over $2000/mo. Currently no vacancies.

There's no end to greed among city officials (and politicians in general). It wasn't so long ago when 3 or 4 of California's major cities went bankrupt due to city gov't greed.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> A) It's way cheaper
> B) City officials don't think outside the box.
> 
> *A city in the eastern US (Georgia, I think) hired a designer who quickly figured out a way to safely stack big metal shipping containers converted into tiny homes, and built a whole apartment complex with them. They were meant for the homeless and low-income families, but they were so popular with people who were doing well in life, the city purchased the complex under the name of a property management company and rented them out for over $2000/mo. Currently no vacancies.
> ...


They did the same here  and moved in those low income families who immediately complained about them being unihabitable due to the lack of insulation, making them sweatboxes with damp running  down the inside walls in summer, and freezing cold in winter.. so as far as  I know those shipping containers are no longer in use as homes ..


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> They did the same here and moved in those low income families who immediately complained about them being unihabitable due to the lack of insulation, making them sweatboxes with damp running down the inside walls in summer, and freezing cold in winter.. so as far as I know those shipping containers are no longer in use as homes ..


Shipping containers were a fad at one time.


AnnieA said:


> Why in the world are they doing single story units in a high density population area?





Murrmurr said:


> It's way cheaper


It really is
and moveable, especially if they're designed to easily take the walls apart


----------



## Don M. (May 19, 2022)

And then, if these tiny homes do become available in sufficient quantities, how long will it be before the residents begin to strip them of any appliances.....the small AC units, for example....and sell everything they can to help support their drug habits??


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2022)

Don M. said:


> And then, if these tiny homes do become available in sufficient quantities, how long will it be before the residents begin to strip them of any appliances.....the small AC units, for example....and sell everything they can to help support their drug habits??


That has always been the big issue

If makes it really bad for those in real need of a hand

Drug testing to qualify may help


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> That has always been the big issue
> 
> If makes it really bad for those in real need of a hand
> 
> Drug testing to qualify may help


These tiny home communities do require drug screening, and you'll be turned away if you show up drunk, stoned, or loaded.

Also, there's a manager/maintenance person on site, plus you have to wait for-freaking-ever for appliance replacements, so it's no surprise that quarterly reports say residents take good care of them and keep a lookout for thieves. Plus, the appliances are impracticably small, so not a good quick-sell item.


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

That is such a great idea, it no doubt restores their dignity.
I hope they do the same for all the homeless veterans out there.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Don M. said:


> And then, if these tiny homes do become available in sufficient quantities, how long will it be before the residents begin to strip them of any appliances.....the small AC units, for example....and sell everything they can to help support their drug habits??


To qualify for one of these homes, every applicant is required to enter rehab if they have a substance abuse problem. All these communities offer that service and others, like assisting residents to apply for training school tuition grants, social security benefits, food stamps, etc.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Tish said:


> That is such a great idea, it no doubt restores their dignity.


I saw a video of a middle-aged lady living in one of those homes. She was all smiles while sweeping her tiny front porch. She said she _loved_ her little front porch. Doesn't take much when you've had years of nothing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 19, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Shipping containers were a fad at one time.
> 
> 
> It really is
> and moveable, especially if they're designed to easily take the walls apart


Yes, there's even an HGTV show: Container Homes. Some of them are very nice. Check out these two lovely container homes (not on HGTV) @hollydolly


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes, there's even an HGTV show: Container Homes. Some of them are very nice. Check out these two lovely container homes (not on HGTV) @hollydolly


They got so popular, people were paying up in the 10s of thousands of dollars for them. Originally, you could get one for a few hundred bucks. Even with the cost of materials to make them a home, they were still cheaper. (material costs were, too, tho)


----------



## Remy (May 19, 2022)

There are some of these in my area. I'm not sure if they are being occupied yet. Minus the fancy paint colors. I'm with Don M, I too have wondered if they will become tiny drug houses. The fact is some people will use them as a help up, but they will be stuck among some unsavory people. It seems like that will be the way it is.

I'm all for helping. But we also need affordable housing to buy for the working slob. Prices so high in California and my area went up due to the fires. But no places being built. Just large houses and apartment complexes. To rent. And make some jerks lots of money.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Remy said:


> There are some of these in my area. I'm not sure if they are being occupied yet. Minus the fancy paint colors. I'm with Don M, I too have wondered if they will become tiny drug houses. The fact is some people will use them as a help up, but they will be stuck among some unsavory people. It seems like that will be the way it is.
> 
> I'm all for helping. But we also need affordable housing to buy for the working slob. Prices so high in California and my area went up due to the fires. But no places being built. Just large houses and apartment complexes. To rent. And make some jerks lots of money.


They probably won't, Remy. Those tiny Homes for Homeless have managers who spend the day working in a home that's used as an office, and a maintenance crew that's there all day, too. Also, at least the ones in L.A. drug-screen all applicants, offer free rehab services to anyone who wants it, and drug screen people for 6 to 8 months after rehab .

Also, a lot of the residents who live there report anyone using drugs, and anyone who steals, too. They police the place themselves because they don't want anyone to mess this up for them.

The buzz here in Sac is they're going to focus on family housing for people with kids who are chronically unemployed before even considering helping people who have to scrimp and sacrifice to pay their rent. They used to raise the poverty line to get those people aid and services. Now they call them _the new middle-class_.


----------



## Remy (May 20, 2022)

@Murrmurr  The new middle class. Seriously. But I believe it.    It's just about building to make money.

I'm glad to hear those places are well regulated. While the local housing like this has been on the local news, I didn't see anything mentioned about management. I do think they are allowing pets which is good because it would be cruel not to. I've seen homeless with some well fed and tail waging dogs so I know they are taking good care of them.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2022)

Remy said:


> @Murrmurr  The new middle class. Seriously. But I believe it.    It's just about building to make money.
> 
> I'm glad to hear those places are well regulated. While the local housing like this has been on the local news, I didn't see anything mentioned about management. I do think they are allowing pets which is good because it would be cruel not to. I've seen homeless with some well fed and tail waging dogs so I know they are taking good care of them.


Since the managers and maintenance are paid by the city, I hope the city hasn't decided to save money by letting them go. 
That would be a huge mistake; screw it up for everyone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> They got so popular, people were paying up in the 10s of thousands of dollars for them. Originally, you could get one for a few hundred bucks. Even with the cost of materials to make them a home, they were still cheaper. (material costs were, too, tho)


Yes I remember they were much cheaper but wasn't sure if they still are. That's why I didn't mention that they are more economical.


----------



## Jules (May 20, 2022)

In the OP, I didn’t see any washrooms or kitchen facilities.  How is this handled.


----------



## C50 (May 21, 2022)

If I travel to LA can I just wander in and take up residence?  Seems like a sweet vacation deal!

Just kidding.  As nice as places like that are initially it's still a homeless camp and will be an environment inflicted by the homeless dynamics in short order.  No place I would want to be.

Very shitty of LA to boot the guy who started the project.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2022)

Jules said:


> In the OP, I didn’t see any washrooms or kitchen facilities.  How is this handled.


The community in the OP seems to have no tiny kitchen or bathroom. I assume it has a community kitchen, a row of showers and bathrooms, and a few laundry rooms. Some communities have microwaves, some have microwaves and/or a single-burner stoves, some also have a shower, sink, and toilet. It depends on the residents. If they have a drug/alcohol problem, they go to ones like in the OP. If they are recently homeless, clean, and/or have a job, they go to ones with en-suite facilities. But all of it is transitional housing. When the people can afford permanent housing, they have to move. There are counseling services to help them get to that level, and various time frames - 6 to 18 months is California's standard.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> The community in the OP seems to have no tiny kitchen or bathroom. I assume it has a community kitchen, a row of showers and bathrooms, and a few laundry rooms. Some communities have microwaves, some have microwaves and/or a single-burner stoves, some also have a shower, sink, and toilet. It depends on the residents. If they have a drug/alcohol problem, they go to ones like in the OP. If they are recently homeless, clean, and/or have a job, they go to ones with en-suite facilities. But all of it is transitional housing. When the people can afford permanent housing, they have to move. There are counseling services to help them get to that level, and various time frames - 6 to 18 months is California's standard.


The community facilities are in the units at the rear of the picture


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The community facilities are in the units at the rear of the picture


That's what I figured. I wasn't sure if they were that or storage, but these places usually make the new residents get rid of all their "shopping cart belongings" before they move in for sanitary/health reasons (and contraband).

Lining up bathrooms like that minimizes plumbing costs and digging.


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2022)

I drove by it while I was on the freeway a couple of weeks ago.  Before they built it, that area looked horrible - tents & home-made wooden boxes & trash everywhere.  I am wondering how long it will look that nice.


----------



## Gary O' (May 29, 2022)

This may or may not be the right thread, but

speaking of LA;

This atrocity is pretty unforgivable
.....and the reason we deal directly with homeless folks


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> This may or may not be the right thread, but
> 
> peaking of LA;
> 
> ...


Corruption is rampant.  We're led to believe one thing, but we're lied to constantly.
When I give, I either give directly or I don't give at all.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2022)

An organization in this area came up with the idea of building cottages for homeless people.  Not sure how far they've come with construction.  Each cottage is all-inclusive-  its own kitchen, bathroom, etc.

I have the awful feeling that it won't catch on, though.  The reason:  while they say a person can live in a cottage for up to 2 years, depending on their particular situation, the purpose is to help the individuals get on their feet.
Too many in this area do not want a helping-hand UP, they want long-term or even lifelong handOUTS.  

So while this particular organization is somewhat small and not very well-known, I think their sensible approach is doomed to fail when they're up against other places that provide housing without any requirements and no-strings attached.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> An organization in this area came up with the idea of building cottages for homeless people.  Not sure how far they've come with construction.  Each cottage is all-inclusive-  its own kitchen, bathroom, etc.
> 
> I have the awful feeling that it won't catch on, though.  The reason:  while they say a person can live in a cottage for up to 2 years, depending on their particular situation, the purpose is to help the individuals get on their feet.
> Too many in this area do not want a helping-hand UP, they want long-term or even lifelong handOUTS.
> ...


when you say the homeless get handouts, what do you mean ?

In comparision, here in the Uk the homless get no benefits at all.. they don't get dole, or any kind of monetary help whatsoever, so if the same was to happen here with regard the tiny houses, then those who wanted to get off the streets would be given a lifeline of an address for 2 years with which they can then claim benefits, or get a job,  and thenceforth start to be able to save the deposit for a rental


----------



## Trish (Jun 1, 2022)

Cathy Come Home was broadcast on 16 November 1966, in the regular Wednesday Play slot. The drama, written by Jeremy Sandford and directed by Ken Loach, exposed Britain's chronic housing shortage and helped bring post-war homelessness to the public agenda,

Today, homeless people in the UK can claim benefits (usually Universal Credit).  If they are rough sleepers they can use the address of a friend, family member, day or job centre.  There is also a Government system (Payment Exception Service) for people who have no bank, post office or building society account.

Like most countries, the UK has a very limited stock of social housing so, any scheme which can offer a homeless person a home, must surely be a good thing.  I believe Finland has quite a successful approach in that they offer the stability of housing first and then they deal with other issues the person may have second (mental health, addiction etc).


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Trish said:


> Cathy Come Home was broadcast on 16 November 1966, in the regular Wednesday Play slot. The drama, written by Jeremy Sandford and directed by Ken Loach, exposed Britain's chronic housing shortage and helped bring post-war homelessness to the public agenda,
> 
> Today, homeless people in the UK can claim benefits (usually Universal Credit).  If they are rough sleepers they can use the address of a friend, family member, day or job centre.  There is also a Government system (Payment Exception Service) for people who have no bank, post office or building society account.
> 
> Like most countries, the UK has a very limited stock of social housing so, any scheme which can offer a homeless person a home, must surely be a good thing.  I believe Finland has quite a successful approach in that they offer the stability of housing first and then they deal with other issues the person may have second (mental health, addiction etc).


They cannot claim benefits if they have no address,  and most don't...


----------



## Trish (Jun 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> They cannot claim benefits if they have no address,  and most don't...


No, they do not need a home address to claim benefits.

https://england.shelter.org.uk/hous...laiming_benefits_when_homeless_on_the_streets


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

...so they still need an address ^^^^^ someone else's address  which most homeless people wouldn't have access to...


----------



## Trish (Jun 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ...so they still need an address ^^^^^ someone else's address  which most homeless people wouldn't have access to...


I have both worked and volunteered in the homeless sector and it was my experience that many do seek and receive help.  They are entitled to and most do receive financial help.  Whilst some do not have a supportive friend or family member, it does not prohibit them from claiming and receiving benefits as they can use the address of their advice or job centre.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

yes well I worked as a salaried area manager within the homeless sector   for the last 6 years before retiring....


----------



## Trish (Jun 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes well I worked as a salaried area manager within the homeless sector   for the last 6 years before retiring....


I give up Holly!  You are wrong!  End of.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Hahaha.. what on earth ?... you posted your own link showing that homeless people need some type of address..  which is what I've been saying all along.. !! Shakes head !!


----------



## Trish (Jun 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> when you say the homeless get handouts, what do you mean ?
> 
> *In comparision, here in the Uk the homless get no benefits at all.. they don't get dole, or any kind of monetary help whatsoever,* so if the same was to happen here with regard the tiny houses, then those who wanted to get off the streets would be given a lifeline of an address for 2 years with which they can then claim benefits, or get a job,  and thenceforth start to be able to save the deposit for a rental


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> when you say the homeless get handouts, what do you mean ?
> 
> In comparision, here in the Uk the homless get no benefits at all.. they don't get dole, or any kind of monetary help whatsoever, so if the same was to happen here with regard the tiny houses, then those who wanted to get off the streets would be given a lifeline of an address for 2 years with which they can then claim benefits, or get a job,  and thenceforth start to be able to save the deposit for a rental


The way the housing program has been used in recent years, individuals are expected to contribute a little something toward rent if they have income (legitimate income, that is, like SSDI), and if they don't, they don't;  they can get food stamps, medical services, etc. 

However, the problem is while there's no time limit, individuals are not required to do anything whatsoever..  they're offered various programs and services, such as drug/alcohol rehab, job assistance, education, etc., but are not obligated to participate in anything.. and in the 5+ years I've known about this, not one single person has done anything in their own behalf.
As they're also not required to stop using drugs, it's basically a matter of giving people full private apartments where they can use drugs without interference. 
While all the free time in the world to do whatever they choose, and unrestricted drug use can lead to big problems, individuals are not held accountable for their behaviors no matter what they do, and are allowed to violate the supportive housing policy by moving other people into their apartments including large numbers of street people. 

One example of how this housing approach is not working:  https://who13.com/news/metro-news/d...bused-teen-injected-her-with-meth-police-say/
The news writer made a mistake- this actually occurred more than a year ago.  He should have been evicted when he threatened one of the neighbors with a gun, but he wasn't.  And he had his "housing" (apartment) for two years or longer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The way the housing program has been used in recent years, individuals are expected to contribute a little something toward rent if they have income (legitimate income, that is, like SSDI), and if they don't, they don't;  they can get food stamps, medical services, etc.
> 
> However, the problem is while there's no time limit, individuals are not required to do anything whatsoever..  they're offered various programs and services, such as drug/alcohol rehab, job assistance, education, etc., but are not obligated to participate in anything.. and in the 5+ years I've known about this, not one single person has done anything in their own behalf.
> As they're also not required to stop using drugs, it's basically a matter of giving people full private apartments where they can use drugs without interference.
> ...


Thank you Janice, That's Very similar to what happens here.. but of course many people who are homeless are not drug users.. and even more nowadays are the Silver surfer homeless.. the people our ages who are finding themselves through divorce or circumstance now homeless in the 60's and 70's...


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Janice, That's Very similar to what happens here.. but of course many people who are homeless are not drug users.. and even more nowadays are the Silver surfer homeless.. the people our ages who are finding themselves through divorce or circumstance now homeless in the 60's and 70's...


Well, the local organization I mentioned that's building cottages is also building different cottages for people in special circumstances such as seniors.  

Not sure if this would be considered an interesting point or not, but the place that has the purpose of helping people get on their feet is a religious organization, whereas the "housing" program that expects nothing of the individuals is a government program.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Well, the local organization I mentioned that's building cottages is also building different cottages for people in special circumstances such as seniors.
> 
> *Not sure if this would be considered an interesting point or not, but the place that has the purpose of helping people get on their feet is a religious organization, whereas the "housing" program that expects nothing of the individuals is a government program.*


That's interesting to know... * *


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> That's interesting to know... **


https://www.joppa.org/housing/cottages/
https://www.joppa.org/housing/village/

I believe their approaches will work.  Unfortunately, they're competing with this:
https://www.anawimhousing.org/live-here/programs
_Anawim Housing programs operate under the Housing First model. This approach is guided by the belief that people need basic necessities like food and a place to live before attending to anything less critical, such as getting a job, budgeting properly, or attending to substance use issues. Additionally, Housing First is based on the theory that client choice is valuable in housing selection and supportive service participation, and that exercising that choice is likely to make a client more successful in remaining housed and improving their life. 

The Housing First approach views housing as the foundation for life improvement and enables access to permanent housing without prerequisites or conditions beyond those of a typical renter. Supportive Services are offered to support people with housing stability and individual well-being, but participation is not required as services have been found to be more effective when a person chooses to engage._

And of the quantities of tenants they've sent over here during the last 5+ years, some of whom have had their housing for a year and a half, two years, even longer, not a one has 'chosen to engage.'


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

I absolutely agree, give a person a home and you give them their dignity, then let them concentrate on making their way in the world with employment  and supportive services after they've been housed ..

Those Joppa Housing cottages look ideal, but are they built in a poor or high crime area I wonder ... ?.. or do people get to live in a tiny but affordable new home, in a good low crime part of town.. giving them the real chance of imroving their lives with a clean slate ?


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 2, 2022)

This is a very interesting thread! On the surface, it sounds like a great idea to have homes for the homeless, but several here mentioned the pros and cons (drugs, crime, etc). I also wonder who takes care of the homes when they break down, like need new roofs, heating/ac, etc? Will they be abandoned over time if they fall apart? A new home will last so  many years and if the materials are cheap, I presume it will break down quickly. Also, will people own these homes over time (home ownership) or just live in them? The answers are probably in the links you sent... Finally, I don't know about California, but in Florida, a home like this won't do well during hurricane season...just saying....


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I absolutely agree, give a person a home and you give them their dignity, then let them concentrate on making their way in the world with employment  and supportive services after they've been housed ..
> 
> Those Joppa Housing cottages look ideal, but are they built in a poor or high crime area I wonder ... ?.. or do people get to live in a tiny but affordable new home, in a good low crime part of town.. giving them the real chance of imroving their lives with a clean slate ?


Only one neighborhood was mentioned on their website, wasn't familiar with it so I checked, does seem to be a high-crime area, but then so is this entire city.


----------

